# Float fishing line?



## midoh39 (May 8, 2005)

Hey all, with my move up north from Dayton this is the first fall and winter I can really dedicate time to fishing for steelies. So, I made my first trip of the year this morning to the Rocky. Got 1 about 23” on a sac, and lost one other right after the hookup. 
This was my first time fishing with a real float rod and I was very impressed, but I did have a hard time seeing my line. The guys I work with put some 6lb gamma on and it’s just hard for me to see, and my eyes are pretty good. Is there any line out there that would be visible and good for a spinning reel? 
Thanks for any input and after today I’m officially hooked


----------



## missionfishin (Sep 21, 2011)

Try some hi vis yellow monofilament or yellow braid. Make sure to use a florocarbon leader. If you use braid for your main line you'll be freezing up a lot more so than mono. With that being said mono would probably be a better option for the fall heading into winter, cause once you've gotten the steel fever you won't let freezing temps keep you off the river.

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## 1morecast (Jun 13, 2007)

I have used Siglon F mono, it floats and comes in some bright colors. works well for pinning.


----------



## Racinray (May 5, 2015)

Siglon FF only comes in one color yellow/chartreuse. I use it in 12lb with a 10lb to a 8 ft maxima shot line. Works well . Messing around with berkley ultra 8 in 20lb With same shot line set up haven’t tried it in the winter yet but seems pretty promising,it is a white color line which is easy to track. Ray


----------



## midoh39 (May 8, 2005)

Thanks for the input guys, would all of these options work for a spinning reel? Looking to use a lighter line to match the reel


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

midoh39 said:


> Thanks for the input guys, would all of these options work for a spinning reel? Looking to use a lighter line to match the reel


i use 20# power pro swivel and leeder on 10'6"noodle rod spining reel ,work good,i had problem using mono.


----------



## Racinray (May 5, 2015)

midoh39 said:


> Thanks for the input guys, would all of these options work for a spinning reel? Looking to use a lighter line to match the reel


My setup are on my pins. Spinning FF siglon should be good,the ultra 8 I would go with 14 lb no need to worry about bedding issues like on a pin. I really never cared for regular siglon F though. Ray


----------



## RiverDoc (Mar 12, 2010)

midoh39 said:


> Thanks for the input guys, would all of these options work for a spinning reel? Looking to use a lighter line to match the reel


I use Fireline crystal above 33 degrees F. It floats and mends well, very good visibility-incredibility light for 10 Lb test; I use Raven 10 Lb mono below 33 degrees F and it does well too.


----------



## rickerd (Jul 16, 2008)

Amnesia is very visible in the water. I use it as my indicator. You could tie on some amnesia from a swivel and set it up as the first 24" of a leader, then add 4-6 feet of fluorocarbon to the lure. 
Rickerd


----------



## TRIPLE-J (Sep 18, 2006)

its not floating line but for steelhead ive been using 6# ande mono for 30 years and have never had an issue with it


----------

